# Prime95 Error report



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Not sure what it means. I believe its memory related.

FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4930725098, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.5, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

What does this mean. Is my memory not operating at 4-4-4-12 like i have it set? I have the memory voltage bumped up to 2.00v. Any ideas?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Never mind, figured it out. CPU was unstable at 2.95ghz. Had to bring it down to 2.89ghz. Guess im stuck here. Can't up the cpu voltage.

Would it be best to just upgrade to a different board When im ready or replace the CPU with a faster one.


----------



## AceHood (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey mate,
I have just run prime 95 on my machine also after overclocking it and have recieved an identical error message. Does this mean i have to bump down my overclock or can i leave it as everything is working as normal?


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Both. Boards have a "fsb wall" where they just don't want to boot. You can try lower the multiplier a notch, then see if the bus will increase past that. May be able to get around it that way, but the board is limited in options. Which is why I'd go for a new board first, then a new cpu later, if you can't do that at the same time. Could be either stopping you, but I'd bet on the board being the most likely candidate.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

grimx133 said:


> Both. Boards have a "fsb wall" where they just don't want to boot. You can try lower the multiplier a notch, then see if the bus will increase past that. May be able to get around it that way, but the board is limited in options. Which is why I'd go for a new board first, then a new cpu later, if you can't do that at the same time. Could be either stopping you, but I'd bet on the board being the most likely candidate.


So lower the multiplier and increase the FSB and i should be able to break into 3.0 land? Is this correct?

I think what im going to do is save up for an AM3 Board and a phenomX2 sense their prices are way lower compared to the core duo but put out roughly the same performance.

I might as well leave it at said speed. It still has the stock cooler. I ran prime for 5 hours with zero errors at this speed and highest temp recorded was 50c. 

Could this be considered prime stable? I will more than likely run it again when i leave for work so it can run longer.


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

AceHood said:


> Hey mate,
> I have just run prime 95 on my machine also after overclocking it and have recieved an identical error message. Does this mean i have to bump down my overclock or can i leave it as everything is working as normal?


An overclock that isnt stable will corrupt windows over time. I would rather play safe and bump it down untill its stable. No point in destroying your CPU just for a few mhz of extra power.


----------

